# Scott Moninger on NBC



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Good to see him commentating on the TdF show. This guy had a loooong career and only finished recently, should make for some good race analysis.

Does anyone else thing Chris Horner and Jens Voigt HAVE to do this after they hang up the wheels?


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

davidka said:


> Does anyone else thing Chris Horner and Jens Voigt HAVE to do this after they hang up the wheels?


Send Phil and Paul to the glue factory. They are past it.

Get Horner in there. Not sure if they could get Voigt.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

davidka said:


> Good to see him commentating on the TdF show. This guy had a loooong career and only finished recently, should make for some good race analysis.
> 
> Does anyone else thing Chris Horner and Jens Voigt HAVE to do this after they hang up the wheels?


Moniger better than Gogulski for sure


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

for sure better than "gogo."

i havent seen him much, but he never looks excited. of course, i have only seen about 20 seconds.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

He's a very engaging guy in person. I think he'll continue to get better.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Bob is still the humor of the US team, Scott is pretty bland but he knows his stuff. Called the intermediate sprint perfectly yesterday, it was a good insight.

Phil and Paul will be around a long time to come. They cannot easily be replaced.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd be willing to bet Horner would be a blast to listen to from behind the desk.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

davidka said:


> Good to see him commentating on the TdF show. This guy had a loooong career and only finished recently, should make for some good race analysis.
> 
> Does anyone else thing Chris Horner and Jens Voigt HAVE to do this after they hang up the wheels?


Oh man, I would LOVE to have Horner in there! Speaks his mind (um, for the most part) and makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

davidka said:


> Good to see him commentating on the TdF show. This guy had a loooong career and only finished recently, should make for some good race analysis.
> 
> Does anyone else thing Chris Horner and Jens Voigt HAVE to do this after they hang up the wheels?


I find Scott is not very engaging, but maybe he'll open up a bit after a few weeks. I actually like Gogo much better, due to his enthusiasm.

I definitely think Horner or Voigt would be awesome.


----------



## Travisty (Jun 6, 2011)

I would LOVE to see/hear Jens Voigt commentating!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Travisty said:


> I would LOVE to see/hear Jens Voigt commentating!


I want to see Zabriskie commentating. 
David Millar could be a very good at commentating too. He is quite eloquent and can read the race very well.


----------



## Travisty (Jun 6, 2011)

Zabriskie would be another fantastic commentator for sure.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

Kneedragon said:


> I find Scott is not very engaging, but maybe he'll open up a bit after a few weeks. I actually like Gogo much better, due to his enthusiasm.


^This x10...^

I actually cringe when Scott is on... I'm uncomfortable that he's so uncomfortable. Gogo is far more enjoyable for me to watch, too.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

horner i would like to see. and hear. zabriskie? not so much. dont get me wrong, i think he would be funny, but he is pretty quiet and his humor is a bit too dry. write ups about the stages and the races? yes. commentating and interviews? not so much.

yes, i know about his "on the bike interviews," but those are usually single questions and off the wall.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

yea, Scott is really bland. If it takes him several weeks to loosen up the TdF will be over. Love to see Chris H in there someday. Hopefully he can tell us about his tour podium. A guy can dream!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The prerace show has all the charisma of a funeral wake. McHugh looks like he'd rather still be cheering the NJ Devils on and IMO Moninger is a bore. 

IMO Gogo is way better than him.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

il sogno said:


> The prerace show has all the charisma of a funeral wake. McHugh looks like he'd rather still be cheering the NJ Devils on and IMO Moninger is a bore.
> 
> IMO Gogo is way better than him.


This. I'm sure Moninger is awesome in person, but he's got a long way to go before he's interesting as a broadcaster.
For all my misgivings about GoGo, at least he's REALLY enthusiastic!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Gogo is enthusiastic, but he his observations/commentary are typically the obvious. Paul Sherwen does a nice job pointing out the little things that tend to go unnoticed.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I say give the guy a chance. I'm sure he'll improve over the next few weeks. Maybe be needs to rock the mullet with the remaining hair he has.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

il sogno said:


> IMO Gogo is way better than him.


Indeed, I agree 100%

Moninger looks nervous, cautious, and has trouble getting his words out. I'm willing to give him some time to warm up but give me Gogo anyday for now. 

Heck, dare I say it, bring back the Trautman (Al Trautwig) and Kirsten Gum!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

moonmoth said:


> Indeed, I agree 100%
> 
> Moninger looks nervous, cautious, and has trouble getting his words out. I'm willing to give him some time to warm up but give me Gogo anyday for now.
> 
> Heck, dare I say it, bring back the Trautman (Al Trautwig) and Kirsten Gum!


Moninger sounds very, very insightful and knowledgeable and looks good to me. But I like GoGo too, he started very rough but got better. I think Moninger sounds more self-confident, more talented at commentating and will be more successful than GoGo. It's all about temperament. 

Kristen Gum - YES! I made fun of her but I miss her so much. Tratwig - No, please No. 
I like Paul and Phil, I can't believe so many people hate them. I think most people don't appreciate how hard it is to commentate for hours non-stop, day after day after day.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Even the tax accountants in my office are calling Moninger a bore. Insightful, yes, but I get more facial expression and energy from my cat.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Scott Moninger comes off as drowsy and jet lagged. Liam needs to at least fake being interested in what's going on. NBC needs to Fedex a crate of Red Bull, whoopie cushions and nitrous oxide, post-haste.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

Give him a chance. I think he's coming up the curve.

Looks like Sky needs to invest in some rabbit feet was a pretty funny comment...


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

As an experiment I put a 6 foot long 2x4 on the couch next to me this morning. It was actually more animated and interesting while watching the Tour than Scott Moninger.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

He reminds me of Teller.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm surprised at all the comments about Moninger's personality. I figured a bunch of bike racing fans would put content knowledge above enthusiasm. I couldn't figure out why they brought the last guy (Gogo?) in in the first place. He never added much for me.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

The Tour is now a fashion show for the guys looking to match their bikes, outfits and purses. Half the threads are about how bad the new helmets look or how pretty the bikes are. Flashy announcing over substance fits right in.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Moninger puts me to sleep and looks uncomfortable, I say give him a chance but he certainly hasn't come far in a week. 

I'm not a fan of Liam McHugh for hockey and he's even worse for cycling. He needs to read up on the sport and he balks and looks uncomfortable. There's no chemistry between Moninger, Bobke, and McHugh. I really like Craig Hummer and wish they'd bring him back to the desk.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree with most of you, Scott is tough to watch because he looks so uncomfortable and he has no inflection in his voice at all. However, he does seem to have a ton of cycling knowledge. Maybe some extra coffee or a glass of champagne before he goes on air would help.
NBC should get him a coach to pump him up. Otherwise it'll be a short career.

I actually like Phil and Paul. Bobke too. A great TDF so far anyway.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

burgrat said:


> I say give the guy a chance. I'm sure he'll improve over the next few weeks. Maybe be needs to rock the mullet with the remaining hair he has.


Now that there is funny! 
They should hang a wall size one behind him when he is on. 
I am surprised Bobke doesn't eff with him some, maybe that would help.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Mapei said:


> Scott Moninger comes off as drowsy and jet lagged. Liam needs to at least fake being interested in what's going on. NBC needs to Fedex a crate of Red Bull, whoopie cushions and nitrous oxide, post-haste.


Post of the day! 

Thank you for the ha-ha in my morning coffee.


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

davidka said:


> I'm surprised at all the comments about Moninger's personality. I figured a bunch of bike racing fans would put content knowledge above enthusiasm. I couldn't figure out why they brought the last guy (Gogo?) in in the first place. He never added much for me.


I can deal with low enthusiasm if they are presenting some in depth knowledge that bike racing fans know very little about. Talking about Griepel, Cav, and Goss challenging at the end of the flat stages is too obvious.

Do you think Cav can bounce back after his crash? How would the effect of his supposed wrist injury affect his sprint?

Goss has come up short in all the sprints, what can he do to overcome Griepel and Cav's top speed advantages? Start his sprint sooner, later? Better lead out?

What about the fact that Kittel has abandoned and Veelers has taken his sprinting duties and is doing very well? What about JJ Haedo, Friere, etc.

I don't need to keep hearing about Lotto Belisol's leadout train being similar to Cav's train at High Road. If you're keep the analysis fairly simple for the casual viewer, then at least show some enthusiasm to _keep_ them watching.

Also, Moninger's needs to stop with the football analogies. He's made reference to Manning/Rothlisberger and Manning/Tebow already, which sort of made me cringe.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Travisty said:


> Zabriskie would be another fantastic commentator for sure.


Not so sure about this. He's kind of in his own little world. Not sure many of us could relate.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Between Scott Monanger and Liam McHugh, I'm actually pining for the days of Al Trautfish or Kirsten Gump! Seriously, these guys are a snorefest. I know Scott has serious racing creds but the Tour is usually the only time most normal people tune in to cycling. Scott looks and sounds scared. Is this the face of cycling we want to give to the general public? And Liam reminds me of an undertaker- no offense to any undertakers out there. :wink5: He actually brings the proceedings to a halt with his droning voice. And let's face it, watching cycling on TV isn't that exciting to begin with.


If you need Bobke to provide *any* spark of life, let's face it- you're in serious trouble.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> The Tour is now a fashion show for the guys looking to match their bikes, outfits and purses. Half the threads are about how bad the new helmets look or how pretty the bikes are. Flashy announcing over substance fits right in.


Ah, the good old days.... When men were men and bikes were nervous.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

_ I'm actually pining for the days of Al Trautfish or Kirsten Gump!_

Dood, I am always pining for Kirsten Gum!! Best sweater puppies ever at the TdF!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

He gets a thumbs up from me after his comment when he was asked if he was concerned about Sagan's disrespectful Forrest Gump victory salute (or something along that line). "No, I'm more concerned that he's apparently only recently seen Forrest Gump." Perfect.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm officially sick of Moninger's attempts to draw parallels between cycling and the NFL. Everyday he has to attempt another flimsy connection between the sports. I get that the football is the most popular sport in the United States, but seriously, how many football fans tune into NBCSN since the T.Ocho Show was cancelled?


----------

